# sink and draining board covers



## vidal999

Hello all can anyone help please I am told that the sink and darining board covers in my mohican clip on somewhere to give extra work surface I cannot for the life of me find where these are supposed to attach to please help if you can !!!


----------



## RainDancer

Hi vidal999

You should have delivered with your van an aluminium strip which you can cut to size and screw to the side of the cupboard where you want the extra shelf. The sink cover draining board clips on to the aluminium strip. Autotrail don't fit the strip due to customers wanting them in different places. If you don't have one contact your dealer or ring Autotrail after sales on 01472 571003 and you should be able to buy one from them.Hope this helps.


----------



## dikyenfo

Bought a sale door from B&Q in the same veneer as the cupboards and 4 bog seat rubbers and marhed a pcd of the sink and cut out the shape of the tap and it works a treat cost 5 quid


----------



## wakk44

Here's what I have done


----------



## wakk44

And the other one


----------



## suenmike

wakk44 said:


> Here's what I have done


PERFECT, where did you get the strip, what a great idea


----------



## wakk44

suenmike said:


> PERFECT, where did you get the strip, what a great idea


Just check Raindancers post on this thread(2 up from mine)


----------



## Spacerunner

If your sink is a standard sized circular one then the B&Q circular sink cover/ chopping board fits perfectly.


----------



## Mrplodd

I have looked at the aluminium piece on my draining boards ever since I bought the Mh in June (used) and wondered what they connected too, now I know as well     

Thanks guys !!


----------



## EuropeanCampers

wakk44 said:


> Here's what I have done


I like that. I could do something similar in mine.

Where does the stability come from? Presume there is some support under the piece of worktop? Cant just support itself can it?


----------



## Mrplodd

I have just had a look on Autotrails website and the part in question does not seem to be listed.  

If anyone contacts them can you post a part nuymber and price on here for the rest of us pleeeeease ??


----------



## wakk44

GEH007 said:


> I like that. I could do something similar in mine.
> Where does the stability come from? Presume there is some support under the piece of worktop? Cant just support itself can it?


Yes it supports itself and can take a surprising load,2 fully laden dinner plates is no problem,and if you see the amount I eat that is no mean feat. :lol:

The rails interlock with the ones on the sink cover and sit nicely at right angles,no other support needed.


----------



## wakk44

Mrplodd said:


> I have just had a look on Autotrails website and the part in question does not seem to be listed.
> 
> If anyone contacts them can you post a part nuymber and price on here for the rest of us pleeeeease ??


Not all spares are listed on the website,you would be better off ringing Autotrail's spares dept. they are very helpful.


----------



## Mrplodd

Just spoken with Autotrail's parts dept (brilliant service!! a credit to the industry)

The part number is 03MET0010, they sell it in 1 metre lengths at £12 + VAT + postage!!

Mine is hopefully in the post as I type !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd

DHL white van man has just delivered it    

18 quid for a metre length delivered, not bad eh ?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## sennen523

Hi Raindancer,
Thanks for the tip. I wasn't aware of this and Autotrail didn't supply this with my van.

Merry Christmas.
sennen523.


----------



## pomme1

Sennen,

It was only supplied with the 'thicker' light coloured sink covers on earlier 'vans. My 2006 'van had it, my 2009 'van with the 'granite look' covers does not.

Pomme


----------



## VenturerDave

Really interesting thread as we have been thinking about the extra worktop area for our Cheyenne 635.

Does anyone know where to get the worktop itself as well. Is this another Autotrail part please. We have nothing at all to start with so will need the whole package.

Dohhh! Just read Raindancers post again and realise that you use the sink cover +(on later medels). Unfortunately on our 2000 Cheyenne the sink is cream enamel and does not have a cover at all so I need a source for the item. Away from home at moment on way to Peterborough (left home id March) so if anyone has suggestions on a source feel free to tell me please.


----------



## tonka

I know this is an old thread..
BUT can anyone with a newer Autotrail model ie 2011 /2012 clarify if the sink/drainer covers should be 1 piece or two..
On delivery we only had 1 board that covers 1/2 of the sink/drainer..
Am I missing a bit ???? 
My board is very much thinner than the one shown in the pictures..


----------



## nidge1

tonka said:


> I know this is an old thread..
> BUT can anyone with a newer Autotrail model ie 2011 /2012 clarify if the sink/drainer covers should be 1 piece or two..
> On delivery we only had 1 board that covers 1/2 of the sink/drainer..
> Am I missing a bit ????
> My board is very much thinner than the one shown in the pictures..


Hi Steve,
Yes you're missing a piece of draining board. Our 2011 Apache has 2 pieces. There should be a piece to the right and the one on the left has a cut out for where the mixer tap is . I'm sure Don Amott's will sort you out. Incidentally did you ever do a company report on leisure Kingdom?
Hope this helps.

Regards

Nidge


----------



## pomme1

Steve,

I've just looked in the 2012 brochure and it appears that the sink cover is now in one piece, covering approx two thirds of the sink.

Roger


----------



## nidge1

Hi Steve,
I have also looked at the 2012 brochure and looks like pomme1 is correct. Presume Autotrail have altered the sink!. Perhaps still worth checking with Don Amott's .

Regards 

Nidge


----------

